# Software > OpenWrt >  Free OpenWRT firmware - OZOnet branding

## acoul

Νέο release: Internet,Wireless

New in this release:
* 13 Oct. 2005 Madwifi CVS drivers
* Quagga 0.98.5

Το firmware αυτό χρειάζεται διαχείριση από console. Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια σχετική γνώση από linux λειτουργικό. Το support δεν υπάρχει ακόμη, αλλά περιμένω από stafan και dimkasta κάποιο wiki στις επόμενες μέρες - εβδομάδες  :: 

Το firmware αυτό υποστηρίζει wifi κάρτες οπως οι: atheros, prismII και cisco mpi350. Επιπλέον, αν και έχει δοκιμαστεί μόνο σε asus wl500g - θα πρέπει να δουλεύει και με το παρακάτω hardware:



> Asus
> WL-500B version 1 or 2
> 
> Belkin
> F5D7130
> 
> Buffalo
> WBR-B11
> WBR-G54
> ...


fun never ends when you evolve !!

----------


## dimkasta

Mόλις είναι έτοιμο το wrap θα φτιάξω κάτι καλό...  :: 

Μικρή γεύση εδώ...

http://www.dimkasta.net/index.php?optio ... &Itemid=13

----------


## Acinonyx

WD!

Btw, Έχεις δοκιμάσει τον madwifi αυτόν;

Ο τελευταίος madwifi CVS δεν ρυθμίζει ισχύ χειροκίνητα αλλά αυτόματα. Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις τον 11-7-2005 και την quagga 0.99.1  ::

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα μπήκε σε λειτουργία το πρώτο asus wl500g με openwrt ozonet branch, που υποστηρίζει atheros κάρτες, και από την άλλη μεριά Mikrotik στο link katsaros_m <--> VLSI το οποίο δουλεύει πολύ καλά.

----------


## dti

Ωραία! Σειρά του Netgear τώρα!  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> Ωραία! Σειρά του Netgear τώρα


Ετοιμάζεται.  ::

----------


## acoul

New release: Internet,Wireless

From the Changelog
------------------------------



> - based on 02 Jan. 2006 openwrt stable snapshot
> - 02 Jan. 2006 Madwifi-old CVS with ar5k patch
> - linux kernel 2.4.32 with WE-18 patch
> - wireless_tools.28.pre13
> - mtr-0.69
> - hostap-driver-0.4.7 with acinonyx txpower adjust patch

----------


## Mick Flemm

02 Jan. 2006 Madwifi-old CVS with ar5k patch 

Ποιό patch ??? Σου έπαιξε καλά ???  ::

----------


## XSYSTEM

Tha kanis kati oste na boresoume na to fortosoume se kanena WAP55AG V.1 kai na allaksoume tis dio miniPCI me tipota CM9 :: :: ) 


Sorry giati greeklish

----------


## acoul

No game for that toy ... use the search button before shooting questions !!

----------


## acoul

> Το directory */var/bind* δεν υπάρχει εξαρχής, αν και ο οδηγός το εκλαμβάνει ως δεδομένο πως το συγκεκριμένο directory μετά την εγκατάσταση θα βρίσκεται εκεί.
> Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως πρόκειται για openwrt εγκατάσταση σε wrt54gs.





> και φυσικά το bind howto <-- *skip the gentoo specific stuff*

----------


## trendy

```
mkdir -p /var/bind/conf
```

ή αν δεν παίξει έτσι


```
mkdir /var/bind
mkdir /var/bind/conf
```

----------


## Vigor

> και φυσικά το bind howto <-- *skip the gentoo specific stuff*


Αν το κομμάτι Configuring bind είναι Gentoo-specific, ε τότε τι να πώ... Εξάλλου τι προσπαθώ να κάνω? Configure τον Bind!

----------


## acoul

γουάτ έβερ ... ιτς λέητ ένι γουέη ...  ::

----------


## yang

Το kamikaze σε toshiba wrc1000 εμένα με απογοήτευσε.
Πολλά κολήματα, θα δοκιμάσω και white russian να δώ μη τυχών φταίει το μηχανάκι.

----------


## Vigor

Προσοχή:
Βάζοντας ως repository των packages το:


```
src packages http://downloads.openwrt.org/backports/rc6/
```

και κάνοντας:


```
ipkg install bind-server
```

Τότε με το πακέτο *bind-server_9.3.2-P1-8_mipsel.ipk* περνάει στο */etc/init.d* το script *named* το οποίο είναι λανθασμένο!

Φορτώνει το *dhcpd*!

Αλλαγή σε 


```
src packages http://downloads.openwrt.org/backports/rc5/
```

και φόρτωμα του *bind-server_9.3.1-1_mipsel.ipk* 
για να δούμε τώρα...

----------


## acoul

> Το kamikaze σε toshiba wrc1000 εμένα με απογοήτευσε.
> Πολλά κολήματα, θα δοκιμάσω και white russian να δώ μη τυχών φταίει το μηχανάκι.


δες εδώ rock stable & πετάει ... !! απλά θέλει DC/DC convertor ή εδώ έτοιμο ...

----------


## Vigor

Για κάποιο λόγο η εντολή:


```
chown -R named: /var/bind
```

αποτυγχάνει με το μήνυμα λάθους:


```
[email protected]:/# chown -R named: /var/bind
chown: unknown group name:
```

----------


## acoul

```
chown -R named /var/bind
```

----------


## Vigor

Μήπως θέλει έτσι?


```
chown named:named /var/bind
```

----------


## Vigor

```
[email protected]:~# chown -R named /var/bind
chown: unknown user name: named
```

Κάτι αρχίζει και δεν μου αρέσει.

----------


## acoul

> Μήπως θέλει έτσι?
> 
> 
> ```
> chown named:named /var/bind
> ```


αν υπάρχει γκρουπ named


```
grep named /etc/group
```

πάω για ύπνο, u r on ur own ...

----------


## Vigor

Help...

----------


## acoul

> Help...


google !!

----------


## Vigor

Δεν είναι αυτό...Μετά από reboot, το μηχάνημα κονσερβοποιήθηκε..Το Google το ξέρουμε, από Σεβάθ ποιός γνωρίζει?

----------


## Vigor

Μετά από δεύτερο reboot (βγάζοντάς το απ΄το ρεύμα) ο κατάλογος /var/bind δεν υπάρχει.  ::

----------


## acoul

ίσως επειδή έχεις το squashfs image, το jffs2 κρατάει τις αλλαγές που κάνεις στο fs ...

----------


## Vigor

Ωραία, εδώ σε έχασα.
http://downloads.openwrt.org/whiterussian/rc4/00-README

----------


## acoul

Μια και σκαλίζουμε το συγκεκριμένο τόπικ ... 25+Mbit το openwrt-ozonet πάνω σε ένα Broadcom BCM4710 @ 125MHz με Mtik απέναντι. με fast frames & burst πάει ένα 10-20% πάνω ... νοτ μπαντ ...



 --< Click me

----------


## mojiro

ενδιαφερον τεστ, αλλα οι broadcom δεν ειναι αντικειμενο προς δοκιμη/χρηση.
αντικειμενο προς σκουπιδια ειναι μιας και ειδαμε προ 2ετιας τι καλα που ηταν
τα linksys με τα broadcom....

----------


## acoul

> ενδιαφερον τεστ, αλλα οι broadcom δεν ειναι αντικειμενο προς δοκιμη/χρηση.
> αντικειμενο προς σκουπιδια ειναι μιας και ειδαμε προ 2ετιας τι καλα που ηταν
> τα linksys με τα broadcom....


μην μπερδεύεις το broadcom wifi που όντως είναι για τα μπάζα με το broadcom CPU ... τα mips broadcom CPU είναι μια χαρά ... το παραπάνω test έγινε με cm9 atheros miniPCI.

----------


## Vigor

Η *εντολή tr* υποστηρίζεται από το openwrt?

http://www.ncsa.uiuc.edu/UserInfo/Re...ixcmds5/tr.htm


```
[email protected]:/etc/bind# tr
-ash: tr: not found
```

Απ'ότι μπορώ να διακρίνω, χρησιμοποιείται τουλάχιστον εδώ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει στο default config του busybox, τουλάχιστον στο kamikaze..

----------


## Vigor

Σε ευχαριστώ Βασίλη. Μάλλον το μηχανάκι χρειάζεται upgrade...

----------


## yang

Το συγκεκριμένο brand, τα καταφέρνει σε bridge mode?
Το έχει δουλέψει κανένας?

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν εννοείς για τον madwifi δες εδώ -> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/WirelessBridging

Με λίγα λόγια χωρίς ενεργοποιημένο WDS μπορείς να κάνει bridging σε όλα τα modes εκτός από station. Αυτό αν δεν κάνω λάθος ισχύει γενικά για όλους τους drivers και είναι περιορισμός στο 802.11 header που έχει καθιερωθεί.

----------


## yang

Αυτό ακριβώς ενοούσα, νόμιζα οτι ο περιορισμός ισχύει μόνο για τα vlans.
Άρα για client, ΝΑΤ ή υποδύκτιο απο τον κομβούχο.
Α ρε αθάνατα dlink..... ψεκάστε σκουπίστε τελειώσατε.

----------

